# IAP Collection - 2020 BASH Eligible Contests



## mark james (Jan 1, 2020)

Please take a minute and vote for *one* contest. The top three will be designated IAP Collection eligible.

Hi folks, this *IS NOT* a "test poll." So your vote is important.  (I hope I set it up correctly).

Additions to the IAP Pen Collection, are limited, and one of the primary avenues is the annual BASH Contests in February.

Previously, several contests have been designated to be "IAP Collection Eligible." This simply means that for several contests, the winner of the contest has the OPTION to donate his/her pen to the collection. If they decline, the option is extended to the runner-up.

This is only an option, with no expectation of a donation. Many have donated pens, others have not - and this is they way it should be.

So please vote, and feedback is welcomed. This Collection is the property of IAP, so it represents you.


----------



## mark james (Jan 1, 2020)

I would appreciate if someone will verify that the votes are not visible.  I set it up for a single vote, open for 7 days, and no votes showing (in preparation for BASH style voting).

Thanks


----------



## darrin1200 (Jan 1, 2020)

@mark james  Votes were not visible until after I voted. Now I can see them.


----------



## mark james (Jan 1, 2020)

darrin1200 said:


> @mark james  Votes were not visible until after I voted. Now I can see them.



Thanks Darrin.  Thinking ahead for the BASH, the new software may allow votes to be seen after a vote is cast.


----------



## darrin1200 (Jan 1, 2020)

mark james said:


> Thanks Darrin.  Thinking ahead for the BASH, the new software may allow votes to be seen after a vote is cast.



Yeah. We definitely need to get this fixed before the bash.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 1, 2020)

I brought this up when Jeff had a poll up and I think he said was if you did not vote yet you can not see results. You only see after the vote. So what would it matter. Now if there is talk among members then that can be a persuasion. That is the cynical side I guess.


----------

